# PrimeTime Charters



## Captain Woody Woods

I have had a lot of people ask me if I would consider running trips, and I think I am going to give in to the peer pressure this summer.


----------



## tyler0421

No alcohol!? What kind of fishing trip is that!!!!


----------



## ironman172

> *tyler0421 (2/21/2008)*No alcohol!? What kind of fishing trip is that!!!!


for me one without chuming!!!:banghead....


----------



## nb&twil

what size is the cape horn that you will be running charters on? and does the boat carry all the proper charter licenses/permits so a non-licensed angler is covered by the boat? same thing with inshore stuff... would an out of state client be required to obtain an AL fishing license or do you have that covered?


----------



## Corpsman

What abouthookers and blow?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

27 cape. and i will have all the licenses, etc. so that my anglers will be covered. and as for no alcohol, it keeps my liability insurance at a low. sorry. after working charters for several years, and seeing how retarded drunk many anglers get, it's one more thing i dont want to have to deal with. i am your captain, guide, and deckhand-not your babysitter. you can go get hammered on your own boat.


----------



## P-cola_Native

So you're going to be the only deckhand?


----------



## ironman172

> *The Blue Hoo (2/21/2008)*
> 
> 27 cape. and i will have all the licenses, etc. so that my anglers will be covered. and as for no alcohol, it keeps my liability insurance at a low. sorry. after working charters for several years, and seeing how retarded drunk many anglers get, it's one more thing i dont want to have to deal with. i am your captain, guide, and deckhand-not your babysitter. you can go get hammered on your own boat.


:bowdown....:clap good Woody.........:letsdrink....not that I have anything against drinking while fishing,(there are some people that should never drink!!....oh how they can change)(my brother-inlaw for one!!:boo)


----------



## konz

Good luck with the new business Blue!


----------



## croakerchoker

> *Corpsman (2/21/2008)*What abouthookers and blow?


ya stole my thoughts


----------



## CJF

What are your rates?


----------



## LITECATCH

you can find those fed. permits for sale in boats and harbors. you will need the gulf reef fish and the pelagic permits.


----------



## Lickety-Split

> *The Blue Hoo (2/21/2008)*
> 
> 27 cape. and i will have all the licenses, etc. so that my anglers will be covered. and as for no alcohol, it keeps my liability insurance at a low. sorry. after working charters for several years, and seeing how retarded drunk many anglers get, it's one more thing i dont want to have to deal with. i am your captain, guide, and deckhand-not your babysitter. you can go get hammered on your own boat.


My lia. ins. is only $500 a year and was never asked if clients would be drinking??? Hull and machinery is the killer on ins. Those $10k permits are pretty tough to forget about too. Good luck to you, I think the OB charter fleet will be moving towards our types of boat in the near future, just like the east coast of FL. I think its a good move if you can bottom bump. Thats all anyone really wants to do??? Tourists seem to be intemidated by Tuna and the like? Dont let any other charter find out if you dont have the permits and lic. the marine police will follow you every where. Ive heard a few of them talkin about that very issue. By the way you will be a babysitter weather you like it or not drunk or notyou will be a babysitter period!!!


----------



## LITECATCH

Like Brandon said. "don't get caught chartering without the permits" they will seize your vessel!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

thanks guys, i got it covered. im not trying to make a large-scale operation off of this thing. school and my boss keeps me busy enough in the summer. i will be catering primarily to PFFer's. already have had a ton of PM's and emails regarding this. obviously i would prefer to run big-game stuff, but i have enough bottom spots in my book to keep the fishbox full.


----------



## LITECATCH

you still need the permits if you run 1 trip or 200. small scale or big scale makes no difference.


----------



## bamasam

Just make sure you have your basics covered bro. Other than that, give em he## and put me down for a trip. If you need them I will send Josh and Alex down a couple of weekends for Deckhands. :usaflag


----------



## [email protected]

hell ya woody i hope it works out for you. i would be up for a trip or 2 with you. i like the drinking idea, to much can happen , save the beer for the dock.


----------



## Quicdraw

how much liability insurance do you get for 500. a year? ours cost 3200. a year but you get a 1,000,000. per person


----------



## billin

3200 a year aint bad which company i just got aqute for 4600 this year


----------



## Lickety-Split

> *Quicdraw (2/28/2008)*how much liability insurance do you get for 500. a year? ours cost 3200. a year but you get a 1,000,000. per person


$300,000

Your $3,200 is for liability plus hull and machinery. My liability is $500 for $300,000 coverage. My hull and machinery is about $3,500 for $145,000 coverage. The grand total is about $4,000 per year. My point was liability insurance is a drop in the bucket in the big picture. Remember Woody you have to show a profit 4 out of 7 years or you loose the ability to "write off" any costs involved.


----------



## Linda

Why cant he just take his friends here on the forum fishing , ask for alot of gas money and skip all the permit bullcrap. Jeeez Lueeez!


----------



## bamasam

AMEN Ernie!


----------



## Lickety-Split

As a "real" charter with tax ID permits and all the stuff to be legal he would gain the right to write off expenses incurred from the boat and any other "company costs". Your right though, a group you can trust would not be a problem I did it that way in a smaller boat for a while. Just dont call it a charter, and everybody's got a lic.


----------

